# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Đà Nẵng - Du lich Da Nang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*
Đà Nẵng là thành phố lớn thứ tư Việt Nam và nằm giữa Hà Nội và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…

 Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hoá thế giới: Cố đô Huế, phố cổ Hội An và thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, chính vị trí này đã làm nổi rõ vai trò của thành phố Đà nẵng trong khu vực, đó là nơi đón tiếp, phục vụ, trung chuyển khách. Không chỉ là tâm điểm của 03 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà Nẵng còn có nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể nào quên được sau khi đã đến thăm thành phố này.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Đà Nẵng để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đi lại:*

Đi máy bay từ Hà Nội vào Đà Nẵng 

Các chuyến tàu xuất phát từ Đà Nẵng 

Các tuyến xe bus Đà Nẵng 

Giá một số hãng taxi ở Đà Nẵng 

Các phương tiện khi tham quan nội thành Đà Nẵng 

Giá vé đi cáp treo Bà Nà 

Thuê xe máy du lịch ở Đà Nẵng 

*Các địa điểm du lịch ở Đà Nẵng:*

Ngắm đào chuông trên đỉnh Bà Nà

Chùa Hải Tạng: ‘Bậc thầy’ kiến trúc phong thủy

4 nơi thú vị nhưng ít người tới ở Đà Nẵng 

Đà Nẵng Sẽ có con đường trăm hoa đón xuân Quý Tỵ 

Bảo Tàng Khu V (Bảo Tàng Hồ Chí Minh)

Thăm Vườn Bướm nhiệt đới tại Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng

Cổ Viện Chàm

Bà Nà Hills 

Những con đường lớn trên thành phố Đà Nẵng 

Cầu sông Hàn - Đà Nẵng - cầu quay nổi tiếng Việt Nam 

Chùa Tam Bảo 

Chùa Linh Ứng

Bãi biển Mỹ Khê

Bãi tắm Non Nước

Các bãi biển nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng 

Bán đảo Sơn Trà

Thành Điện Hải 

Thăm mộ Ông Ích Khiêm

Đình Nại Nam

Đình Bồ Bản

Đình Quá Gián

"Phiêu" trên đỉnh Hải Vân 

Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn 

Ngũ Hành Sơn: mở cửa địa ngục, thông tới thiên đàng 

Cù Lao Chàm - Đảo xanh quyến rũ 

Bãi biển Bắc Mỹ An

Bãi biển Thanh Bình

Bãi biển Nam Ô

Bãi biển Xuân Thiều

Chiếu Cẩm Nê, bền bỉ một làng nghề

Đình Hải Châu 

Làng đá mỹ nghệ non nước

Chợ Cồn Đà Nẵng

Chợ Hàn Đà Nẵng

Làng cổ Phong Nam

Công viên nước Đà Nẵng

Đi tắm Ngầm Đôi

Hầm rượu trăm tuổi trong lòng núi ở Việt Nam

*Các địa điểm du lịch ở Hội An:*

Lãng mạn đêm trăng phố cổ Hội An

Thỏa sức vẫy vùng mùa hè ở Cù Lao Chàm 

Kỳ lạ rừng dừa nước Nam Bộ ở phố Hội

Bãi biển Cửa Đại

Nhà cổ Quân Thắng

Vẻ đẹp Hội An - những nét thời gian đọng lại

Ấn tượng khó phai về Hội An

 Trầm mặc phố cổ Hội An 

 Những ngôi nhà phủ hoa lá ở Hội An 

Thành phố Hội An êm đềm 

Hè về trên biển Hội An 

Bãi Chồng, Hội An: Điểm du lịch sinh thái lý tưởng 

Đến Hội An thăm chùa không thờ phật

Lắc thúng chai, Về Hội An quăng lưới 

Đến Hội An xem Tây xắn quần... đi cấy


*Lễ hội ở Đà Nẵng*

Hoa đăng phố Hội

Lễ hội làng Tuý Loan

Lễ hội Cầu ngư 

Lễ hội Cầu ngư 

Lễ hội đình làng Hòa Mỹ - ĐÀ NẴNG (12/01)

Lễ Hội Quan Thế Âm - Đà Nẵng (19/02)

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *khách sạn ở Đà Nẵng*:

*I. Khách sạn hạng sang*

Khách sạn Brilliant - Brilliant Hotel (4 Sao)
- Địa chỉ: 162 Đường Bạch Đằng, Tp Đà Nẵng

Khách Sạn Morin - Banahills (4 sao)
- Địa chỉ:  An Sơn, Hòa Ninh, Hòa Vang, Đà Nẵng

Khách sạn Silver Sea (2 sao)
- Địa chỉ: 387 bãi biển Mỹ Khê, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn , thành phố Đà Nẵng

Khách Sạn Riverside
- Hạng sao: 3 sao
- Địa chỉ:  A 30, Trần Hưng Đạo, Quận Sơn Trà, Sông Hàn, Đà Nẵng

Khách sạn Furama Đà Nẵng 
- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ: 68 Hồ Xuân Hương
- Điện thoại: (84.511) 3847888 / 3847333

Khách sạn Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa 
- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ: Ngũ Hành Sơn, Phường Hòa Hải, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

 Khách sạn Silver Shores International Resort Đà Nẵng 
- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ: Phường Bắc Mỹ An, Quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Khu du lịch Vinpearl Đà Nẵng 
- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ: Đà Nẵng

 Khách sạn Sandy Beach Resort Đà Nẵng 
- Hạng sao: 4 sao
- Địa chỉ: 255 Huyền Trân Công Chúa, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Khách sạn Green Palaza Đà Nẵng 
- Hạng sao: 4 sao
- Địa chỉ: 123 đường Trần Phú, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Khách sạn Ý Vân - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: Lô Z21 Trần Hưng Đạo, Q. Sơn Trà, TP. Đà Nẵng
- Điện Thoại: (+84.511).3.936155-3936156.

Khách sạn Chu Hotel
- Địa chỉ: 02-04 An Thượng 1, TP Đà Nẵng

Holiday Beach Da Nang Hotel and Spa
- Địa chỉ: My Khe Beach, Vo Nguyen Giap street , Ngu Hanh Son District, Đà Nẵng

*II. Khách sạn hạng trung*

1. Khách sạn Hải Âu - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: 713 Nguyễn Tất Thành - TP. Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại: 0905 117 328

2. Khách sạn Hoàng Long - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: 104, đường 2 - 3. Q.Hải Châu, TP Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại : 0511.3540.088 - 0511. 266.0806

3. Khách sạn Thanh Thanh - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: 52-54, Phan Chu Trinh , F. Hải Châu, Quận Hải Châu, Tp. Đà Nẵng

4. Khách sạn CELINE HOTE
- Địa chỉ: K5 Trần Hưng Đạo - Quận Sơn Trà - TP Đà Nẵng
- Tel: 0511. 3847579 - 0905.211.550

*III. Nhà nghỉ bình dân*

1. Nhà Nghỉ Drana - Lê Văn Hiến - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: 534/11 Lê Văn Hiến, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn 
- Điện thoại: 0511.370.1069

2. Nhà nghỉ Drana - Lê Thanh Nghị - Đà Nẵng 
- Địa chỉ: 252 đường Lê Thanh Nghị, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại: 0511.370.1069

*VI. Khu nghỉ dưỡng*

1. Khu nghỉ dưỡng Lifestyle Đà Nẵng

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng*
Nhà hàng San Hô - Nhà hàng hải sải ở Đà Nẵng

Nhà Hàng Hải Sản Ngọc Sương Đà Nẵng
- Địa chỉ: Ngọc Sương 1 Tọa lạc tại Lô 1 –A2 Khu biệt thự Đảo Xanh – Hải Châu – Đà Nẵng
              Ngọc Sương 2 tọa lạc tại Lô C2, 13-16 Phạm Văn Đồng - Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng

*Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp TuLip* 
- Địa chỉ: 174 2 THÁNG 9, Hòa Cường Bắc, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng 
- Điện thoại: (0511) 361 1822 

*Nhà hàng Memory Lounge*
- Địa chỉ: 7 Bạch Đằng, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại: (0511) 357 5899

*Quán nướng Barbecue* 
- Địa chỉ: 224 Đống Đa, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng 


*Nhà hàng Apsara phong cách Chămpa* 
- Địa chỉ: 222 Trần Phú, Quận Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: (84-0511) 3561409 / Fax: (84-0511) 3562001

*Nhà hàng Hoàng Ngọc*
- Điện thoại: 05113.821241
- Địa chỉ: 106 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quận Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng

 *Nhà hàng Nhà hàng khách sạn Tre Xanh 2* 
- Ðịa chỉ 177 Trần Phú, TP. Đà Nẵng.
- Ðiện thoại (05113) 822722

*Nhà hàng Apsara*
- Ðịa chỉ 222 Trần Phú, Q. Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng.
- Ðiện thoại (05113) 561409

*Nhà hàng Quán Ốc Kiều Kiều 2* 
- Ðịa chỉ 326 Lê Duẩn, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng(nằm ngay ngã tư đường Lê Duẩn giao với Hoàng Hoa Thám)
- Ðiện thoại (05113) 752064 – (05113) 489872

*Nhà hàng Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân*
- Địa chỉ: 164-166 Nguyễn Tri Phương - Đà Nẵng.
- Tel: 05113. 646992.

*Quán Trần Đà Nẵng* 
- Địa chỉ: 300 Hải Phòng, Quận Hải Châu, TP.Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại: (0511) 3752779

*Nhà hàng Hoàng Ngư 2*
- Địa chỉ: Đường Hoàng Sa - Lô 69 Đường Hà Bổng - Q. Sơn Trà - Tp. Đà Nẵng
- Điện thoại: 0511.2214730 – 0935.193.558 – 0989.073.869

Tiếu ngạo quán
- Địa chỉ: 335 Hải Phòng – Đà Nẵng

*Nhà hàng Kim Đô*
- Địa chỉ: 182 Trần Phú, Tp. Đà Nẵng - Đà Nẵng 
- Điện thoại: 0511 382 1846

----------


## thietht

Gỏi cá Nam Ô

Mít trộn và Ốc hút món ngon đặc sản Đà Nẵng

Mì Quảng cá lóc

Chả bò Đà Nẵng – Món ngon khó quên

Mực cơm chiên giòn Đà Nẵng 

10 món ngon nên thử khi đến Hội An

Ăn núm phố biển

Bánh bèo Đà Nẵng 

Gỏi trứng cá chuồn ở Đà Nẵng món vừa ngon, vừa lạ

Chè bắp xứ Hội 

Đi Hội An ăn Xí Mà 

Về Quảng Nam thưởng thức bánh tráng đập 

Bún chả cá Hội An 

Về xứ Quảng ăn Don don 

Nước mắm Nam Ô 

Làng bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ 

Một số địa chỉ quán ăn ở Đà Nẵng 

Các món chè kem và địa chỉ 

Các món ăn vặt và địa chỉ 

Làng bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ

Các món bánh và địa chỉ 

Món mối rang

Các món nhậu phổ biến 

Lên đập ăn cá mòi 

Cùng thưởng thức Kdal um

Mì Quảng 

Nộm sứa

Rượu Tà vạt 

Đến Đà Nẵng ăn bò tái Cầu Mống ở đâu 

Đặc sản Đà Nẵng - Gỏi cá 

Món mối rang 

Đã thèm tô mì Tuý Loan

Ốc bươu Bàu Nghè 

Chả, tré Đà Nẵng

Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo 

Mí non trộn sứa 

Thưởng thức bánh tráng cuốn nóng

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng dịp 3/4

Đi xem bắn pháo hoa quốc tế tại Đà Nẵng 

12 điều tuyệt vời nên làm khi đến Hội An

30 địa chỉ ăn chơi khi đến Đà Nẵng 

Những kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Đà Nẵng

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi ở Đà Nẵng 

Các quán ăn ngon ở Đà Nẵng và Hội An 

Mua sắm ở TP.Đà Nẵng 

Du lịch tự túc đến Đà Nẵng 

Nên đọc trước khi du lịch Đà Nẵng 

Một vài kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Đà Nẵng 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng 

Những điều cần biết khi tham quan khu phố cổ Hội An

Kinh nghiệmtừ A -> Z cho chuyến đi Hội An 

Du lịch ngắn ngày Đà Nẵng không nên bỏ qua

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Đà Nẵng

Quán bún chả cá gia truyền nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng

Quán chè 'xoa xoa' hạt lựu lâu đời nhất Đà Nẵng

Quán bún chả cá gia truyền nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ NẴNG - TOUR DU LICH DA NANG*
Tour Đà Nẵng - Huế - Thiên Đường - Phong Nha ( 3 Ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 3.710.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An - Bảo Tàng Chàm - Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (4 Ngày 3 Đêm ) - Giá 3.990.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm – Bà Nà  (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 2.850.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Mỹ Sơn - Bà Nà (4 Ngày/ 3 Đêm) - Giá từ 900.000 VNĐ/Khách

Huế - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Mỹ Sơn - Bà Nà (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá 6.600.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà - Hồ Chí Minh (4 N/3Đ) - Giá từ 3.100.000 VNĐ/Khách

Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An – Huế (4N/3Đ) - Giá từ 3.237.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Đà Nẵng 1 Ngày: Sơn Trà - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An - Giá từ 815,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

- Nét bình dị của Hội An

- Cùng ngắm cảnh đẹp ở Đà Nẵng

- Hội An giản dị

- Đèn lồng Hội An

- Vẻ đẹp Đà Nẵng

- Sắc màu lung linh phố cổ Hội An

- Hình ảnh pháo hoa Quốc tế Đà Nẵng 2010

- Trầm mặc phố cổ Hội An

- Góc phố Hội An về đêm

- Vẻ đẹp Hội An trong ánh “đèn dầu”

- Thầm lặng mưu sinh trong lòng phố cổ Hội An

- 'Khám phá' những trầm mặc Hội An

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng

----------

